# Fir3dragons Vertical 600w& 400w (1000w total) vertical journal



## fir3dragon (May 18, 2014)

Figured I would start a new thread....

A little about me... I'm young in age. I started growing when I was 17. I got 6 grows under me now all have been done indoor. I have always used bag seeds I have did one vertical grow but had to rip it up. I'm working on getting ready to grow again. Still working on buying stuff and repainting and getting the closet ready to be grown in.
- I've finally ordered seeds- 5 barneys tangerine dream!!

-I'm using a 5x5 closet with a built in window.

-The closet has no door, so I'm gonna try out some black and white poly and velcro.

-I had issues last time with the run off overflowing the saucers so I'm gonna be growing in a 45" kiddie pool which I haven't gotten yet.

- I'm going to be vegging with the 600w to save power but I will flower with the 1000w total l.

- I'm going to build a 20 inch cylinder around the bulbs so the plants don't touch. Only reason why 20 inches is cause that's how big my fan is.

-I'm going to be using 3 gallon coco hempy buckets with perlite mixed in. 5:1 coco perlite ratio.

- I'm going to be feeding kiss style (maxibloom) and use Cal-mag.

- the closet has a built in window. I've got a 10k btu ac to handle all heating issues.


This is all that I can think of right now. I would like people's opinions on tangerine dream. Like how it smokes tastes smells etc and how well it will do vertical.... thanks guys I've been here awhile and I enjoy every bit of it!!


----------



## sdf (May 19, 2014)

Hey man sounds like a good set up, you should check out sannies seed shop has some killer strains for a good price. Are you going to scrog, mainline, or make a wall-of-green? Or just regular?

Anyways I'd like to see a kiss maxi bloom harvest

Good luck homie


----------



## fir3dragon (May 20, 2014)

sdf said:


> Hey man sounds like a good set up, you should check out sannies seed shop has some killer strains for a good price. Are you going to scrog, mainline, or make a wall-of-green? Or just regular?
> 
> Anyways I'd like to see a kiss maxi bloom harvest
> 
> Good luck homie


It's going be in the pool and I'll wall of weed what I can and grow out normally what cant. I already ordered my tangerine dream seeds I've read some bad reviews and I've read good ones too so I guess I'm gonna have to try it for myself. I did see some good grows of it though which keeps me hopeful. I got the paint today so I can repaint the closet and start getting things hung up. Ac is in and the out take vent is setup too. I still need the velcro and poly for the door and some other minor stuff like clay pebbles and perlite etc.. I'm getting there slowly but surely. I read tangerine dream usual harvest is about 12 weeks so I would like to know from people who have grown is what they're harvest time was.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 21, 2014)

Painted the closet and got the ac put in. As far as I can see no light shines in. There's a blind behind the blanket to make it not so obvious. I've been thinking instead of using the pool, I could just get some bigger saucers like cat litter pans or something.. I was thinking 6 plants 4 on the walls and 1 on each side growing normally. I'm gonna try to make a stealthy clone cabinet to keep clones in.


----------



## sdf (May 21, 2014)

Since you have the room, have you thought about using a 4x4 flood tray? You could set it up to drain into a jug or something to make it easier and it'll be plenty of room


----------



## fir3dragon (May 21, 2014)

sdf said:


> Since you have the room, have you thought about using a 4x4 flood tray? You could set it up to drain into a jug or something to make it easier and it'll be plenty of room


What's a good cheap decent flood tray? I got a wet vac so I can always remove the water from the saucers.


----------



## sdf (May 21, 2014)

They run around 100$ after shipping but they make life so much easier. Just Google 48x48" flood tray or whatever size you want


----------



## edispilf (May 22, 2014)

If you're 5x5, I think you can fit two concrete mixing tubs in there. That is about $25 and you can get them at lowes/homedepot. Not quite as nice as a regular tray, but a bit cheaper

edit. $25 total. I think they are around $12/13 a piece.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 22, 2014)

sdf said:


> They run around 100$ after shipping but they make life so much easier. Just Google 48x48" flood tray or whatever size you want


100 bucks is kinda expensive for me atm. I'm trying to get a truncheon meter first.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 22, 2014)

edispilf said:


> If you're 5x5, I think you can fit two concrete mixing tubs in there. That is about $25 and you can get them at lowes/homedepot. Not quite as nice as a regular tray, but a bit cheaper
> 
> edit. $25 total. I think they are around $12/13 a piece.


I'll take a look.


----------



## edispilf (May 23, 2014)

There are a couple of types.....one has grooves in the bottom and one kind is flat....I suggest the flat, bottomed one. as the one with grooves, traps water and won't let it all drain.....they both work though.


----------



## edispilf (May 23, 2014)

Here is one, a bit cheaper too.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_19251-1569-AT2606_0__

26X20 for $6


----------



## fir3dragon (May 23, 2014)

edispilf said:


> Here is one, a bit cheaper too.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_19251-1569-AT2606_0__
> 
> 26X20 for $6


I'll keep these In mind. Thanks


----------



## brimck325 (May 23, 2014)

hellraizer had a nice setup with a corrugated plastic on an angle, pitched to rain gutter i think it was.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 23, 2014)

What's up fir3?
Good luck this grow dude,can't wait to see you get it all setup and flowering.I hear the tangerine dream is really good.GL.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 26, 2014)

Ill


brimck325 said:


> hellraizer had a nice setup with a corrugated plastic on an angle, pitched to rain gutter i think it was.


Might have to take a peak at his thread sometime. Thank you.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 26, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> What's up fir3?
> Good luck this grow dude,can't wait to see you get it all setup and flowering.I hear the tangerine dream is really good.GL.


I've heard good and bad reviews on the tangerine dream. Only way to really know is to try it, so that's what I'm gonna do. Should do well under a 600 and a 400. I'm thinking the tangerine dream will be using the wall of weed. Not sure if I should plant all the seeds, or only one or two let them grow and then clone... Still deciding.. Plus I'm still adding ideas in for a stealthy veg cab. I got an old toy chest in the attic with a lid I'm thinking of using to keep light on the electrical bill.


----------



## nevergoodenuf (Jun 23, 2014)

Find a grow store that sells used equipment. You should be able to get a used tray and res for under $100. Set everything up on timers, even if you are in coco. Mix up a week of nuts and set timer as drain to waste or recirculating. In the pic I have a 5 gallon bucket, small pump, and add or change the water once a week.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jun 28, 2014)

Well its been awhile since I've been on here. I haven't been growing due to some circumstances but I'm very eager to start up again. However I'm very sad I won't be able to do vertical cause I gotta stay as stealthy as possible at the moment. So my plan is to start up 5 seeds. I'm thinking the two Hawaiian haze the strawberry blue and two tangerine dreams and using my 600w hps in my 3x3 tent growing horizontal in a cooltube. I'll miss vertical but least I'll be growing non the less. I'll still be using coco hempy buckets and maxi bloom unless I can find something else that I like. I'm gonna be setting the tent up in the closet like I've done for a few previous grows. I'll take pics when it's done and when it has plants. Any info is appreciated about strains and setup.


----------

